

HGST's 10TB “cold storage” hard drive breathes helium, has shingled platters - geoffgasior
http://techreport.com/news/27031/shingled-platters-breathe-helium-inside-hgst-10tb-hard-drive

======
sliken
More info: [http://www.seagate.com/tech-insights/breaking-areal-
density-...](http://www.seagate.com/tech-insights/breaking-areal-density-
barriers-with-seagate-smr-master-ti/)

Anyone know how big a band is?

